# Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009 - Trovoadas generalizadas



## AnDré (21 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

*Tópico de compilação de fotografia e vídeo do evento.*

O Índice para os seguimentos sobre este evento está neste tópico do fórum de Eventos Meteorológicos:
 Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009 - Trovoadas generalizadas


----------



## profgeo (21 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

*Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009*

Boa noite pessoal!!! ando afastado daqui , mas vida de professor é dura hehe!!! bem trago aqui mais uma foto, mas desta vez da autoria de uma aluna minha, que a tirou hoje pelas 14h30m mais ou menos, no zona do Caniço onde moro!! a formação de "mais" uma tromba de água, fenomemo que parece quase habitual aqui.....

aqui vai ela..... parece pouco perceptível, mas deve dar para ver


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Mai 2009 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg. Esp. «Depressão Guida» Açores e Madeira - Maio 2009*

boas

bela tromba   mais uma registada ai na Madeira.

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Esp. «Depressão Guida» Açores e Madeira - Maio 2009*

boa foto 

as famosas trombas da madeira


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

*Evento Depressão «Guida» - 23/24 Maio 2009*

Boas
Estive ontem desde as 21 horas com o Rebelo no cabo Espichel até por volta das 5 horas da madrugada e posso dizer que durante todas essas horas foi raro o momento em que tivemos sem ver nada, estava sempre a fazer no mar mas longe mas mesmo muito longe!! ai a uns 200 quilómetros mar dentro! A única trovoada que deu para tirar umas fotos foi uma que se desenvolveu já em terra a Norte de Lisboa e aqui fica o registo possível 













Farol:


----------



## kikofra (23 Mai 2009 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009*


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2009 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009*

Umas fotos extraidas de um filme capturado hoje durante a noite (fraca qualidade) na caçada com o André pela praia na Fonte da Telha.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 15:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*

A nordeste o céu está assim






[/URL][/IMG]

A sueste está assim





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 15:57)

*Re: Evento Depressão «Guida» - 23/24 Maio 2009*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2009*

*Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco de NNW.
Temp. 16.4ºC
Prec. 2.2mm*

Aqui vai uma foto para animar.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*

Descubra você mesmo as diferenças com a foto de há meia hora atrás:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2009 às 18:39)

*Re: Evento Depressão «Guida» - 21/24 Maio 2009*

Boas , vou postar aqui algumas fotos do que se tem passado por aqui ao longo do dia de hoje a primeira foi de telemóvel por isso de fraca qualidade


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2009 às 22:06)

Ora aqui fica mais uns registos:


----------



## I_Pereira (24 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

Hoje à tarde na Praia da Barra, pouco antes das 15:30







Apesar de sem grande espectáculo, foi bom voltar a ouvir trovoada


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 00:38)

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2009 às 01:11)

Bem pessoal tenho tantas fotos para postar mas só as vou colocar amanha que hoje já não estou com cabeça...mas deixo um pequeno aperitivo


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2009 às 01:25)

Boas

Mais uma caçada Meteoalerta, desta vez na companhia do Miguel  

Aqui fica para já algumas fotos da Wall Cloud  de Alcácer, é como o Miguel diz muitas fotografias, mas fica para a reportagem completa.



























abraço


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2009 às 01:46)




----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2009 às 03:29)

Uau! 

Mas que belas fotos pessoal!!! 

Gosto muito da primeira foto do *miguel* (o contraste da cor das árvores com o sol e o céu bem escuro) e das do *ajrebelo* (Wall Cloud de Alcácer). 

Muito bom! Mais uma caçada *meteoalerta, e amigos*!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2009 às 05:24)

Boa noite, uma perspectiva de Coruche! Depois faço post do resto 






*Reportagem aqui:*
 Funnel Cloud em Coruche - 23 Maio 2009


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Mai 2009 às 09:26)

Excelente trabalho de laboratório.Boas fotos!


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Este evento tem permitido fazer excelentes registos


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2009 às 11:32)

Boas fotos de eventos espectaculares. Infelizmente no litoral norte tudo tem estado muito tranquilo.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*

Várias células desenvovem-se agora a noroeste e a norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*

Algumas fotografias que retratam as células que avistei ontem, entre as 17h e as 17:15h, no caminho entre Montemor-o-Novo (Nossa Senhora da Vila) e Cabrela, bem perto de Vendas Novas. A última foi tirada já em Vendas Novas.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*

Trovoada neste momento a oeste, noroeste e norte do Alandroal.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2009 às 16:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009*

Em directo do Tornado Alley Ribatejano   - Coruche, a atmosfera está explosiva:

A Norte da minha posição:







Cerca de 45 minutos depois (ou seja, neste momento):


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*

Boas pessoal...

Com ontem foi dia de caçada, vou partilhar com vocês as minhas fotos de eleição... A celula que acompanhei foi a de Mértola...

Ora bem começado pelo mapa para se orientarem e os meus pontos de observação:






Estava sensivelmente a 30km de Mertola, entre a vila de Martim Longo e Giões(pequena localidade) onde os planaltos são lindos e optimos miradouros para este tipo de situções. Passando ainda no Pereiro onde tirei fotos á estação do IM. Estas povoações e vilas pertencem ao concelho de Alcoutim, onde dislubram a paisagem da Serra Algarvia a sul e a Norte o imenso Alentejo.

1º-Duas fotos tiradas á celula de Mértola, ainda á Passagem de Castro Marim em direcção a Norte pela IC27:











2º Há chegada aos planaltos de Giões (Martim Longo), naquelas estradas de cabras que se dirigem até aos altos dos cerros onde passei 5 horas do meu dia:































O aparato elétrico era disperso e muito rapido o que me impediu de fotografar um raio que fosse, mas confesso que é uma tecnica a melhorar, pois a beleza do espectaculo de ontem seria melhor documentado, em fotos!!

Contudo, espero que gostem destas fotos que partilho com vocês 

Dia: 23-Maio-2009 (tarde)


----------



## ALV72 (24 Mai 2009 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009*

Aqui por Poiares muita trovoada e chuva moderada a forte desde as 14.00 +-.
Ainda fiz um pequeno video, vou vêr se o coloco no Youtube mais logo.

Joao

Há pouco era assim que estava lá fora.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*

Vento fraco






Temperatura Actual: *17,3ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009*

Que sortudos. Infelizmente estamos a ver tudo a passar ao lado.

Tenho aqui umas fotos de uns belos cumulus congestus, que cercam a grande Lisboa, na direcção SE e E, se não me engano:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2009 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Maio 2009*

Algumas fotografias tiradas esta tarde em Estremoz (Entre as 16h30 e as 17h10):

Junto ao modelo





Voltado para Sudoeste (em direcção de Évora)





Voltado para Oeste (em direcção a Arraiolos)





Voltado para Noroeste (zona com maior instabilidade, com descargas eléctricas)


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

deixo aqui 2 fotos que tirei na tarde de hoje


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*

O escudo anti-trovoadas está a funcionar às mil maravilhas.
Definitivamente , tudo está a quedar-se um pouco mais a leste/sueste






[/URL][/IMG]

E o problema é que ontem poderíamos dizer que amanhã (hoje) haveria mais.
Hoje,  já nem isso podemos dizer.
Ficará para a próxima situação depressionária...
Que havemos de fazer ?...


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

Aqui vai a minha contribuição sobre esta depressão no dia 24/05/09.

Era este o aspecto do céu por volta das 15:30.





Depois choveu com bastante intensidade, por vezes com pequenos pedaços de granizo misturados com a chuva e trovoada.





Era assim a acumulação e escoamento da água. Foram *22.7mm*





Como após a tempestade vem a bonança, eis que aproveitei para ir até à romaria que se realizou este FDS aqui na chamada "Serra da Santa".

Como a vista de lá é espectacular, aproveitei para tirar umas fotos.

Aqui estão elas...





...


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Excelentes registos ac_cernax dessa célula potente da Sertã e dos seus efeitos.

Quanto à foto da possível funnel, ficam-me duvidas que o seja, mas isto só com melhores registos e localmente perceber toda a estrutura da célula no local, rotação, duração, evolução, etc. Isso foi captado em vídeo ? Com vídeo seria mais fácil tirar conclusões.

Há muitas coisas que num instante parecem funnels mas que o não são. Deixo aqui um site com muitos exemplos: http://www.stormeyes.org/tornado/faq/notahose.htm

De qualquer forma seja o que for, são bons registos, desde raios a nuvens ameaçadoras, desde o dilúvio às paisagens. Pena serem fotos tão pequenas.


----------



## psm (24 Mai 2009 às 23:06)

Exelentes registos!!


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2009 às 05:15)

Excelentes fotos. Enormes registos , de quem esteve por dentro
por uns momentos,daquilo que durante horas eu vi por diante.






[/URL][/IMG]

Por aqui, um dos poucos lugares  que registou 0.0 mm em toda a Ibéria,
nas últimas 48 horas,valeu a beleza no horizonte e a expectativa do evento.
Enfim, a beleza do firmamento.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 11:02)

Obrigado a todos pelos excelentes registos!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mai 2009 às 16:41)

Registos incríveis que se vão vendo por aqui, parabéns a todos


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

Vince disse:


> Excelentes registos ac_cernax dessa célula potente da Sertã e dos seus efeitos.
> 
> Quanto à foto da possível funnel, ficam-me duvidas que o seja, mas isto só com melhores registos e localmente perceber toda a estrutura da célula no local, rotação, duração, evolução, etc. Isso foi captado em vídeo ? Com vídeo seria mais fácil tirar conclusões.
> 
> ...



Tive a ver o site que mencionou e é muito esclarecedor. Têm lá bons exemplos.

Eu penso que não era nada de especial, pois não havia qualquer rotatividade visível. Mas achei uma fotografia bastante interessante.

Também em relação ao dia de ontem, ouvi dizer que numa freguesia vizinha houve estragos na agricultura devido ao granizo. 

Em relação ao tamanho das fotos, de facto podia ter usado um tamanho superior, mas queria mostrar mais, utilizando pouco espaço.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Não houve festa para as minhas bandas...passou ao lado  mas ficam algumas fotos no rio desta celula:

















É assim quem despeço da Guida... 

Mas está de parabens esta depressão!! Descarregou bem


Boas fotos pessoal...


----------

